# Here now at Los Abrigados, Sedona--observations



## Cathyb (Oct 17, 2010)

We are here in Sedona for the 5th time, 4 times at Los Abrigados.  Diamond Resorts now has ownership and it is obvious.  No discounts at the onsite restaurants or spa. No free breakfasts to hear the vendors, nothing....

Our sofa-bed cover had hair on it and is very hard.  We are in the 2 bedroom (900sf) for the first time.  Bigger 'kitchen', two double beds and bathroom extra; living room is larger but master and bath exactly like the one BR. Has small full-size refrigerator, two burner stove, tiny dishwaher, microwave and toaster oven.  More supplies/dishes than the one BR.

Condition of unit is sad.  Painted over holes, yukky bedspreads, cleaning not great.  Bath supplies cut 3/4 from last time we stayed.  Grounds are still beautiful.  Getting through the shopping center crowds to the Lobby was a challenge as are the multiple roundabouts when you aren't sure where you are heading.

If this were a hotel I would call it worse than Ramada Inn on its interiors.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 17, 2010)

Let's see, DRI has had the management contract at this resort for what, two months now, so it's all their fault? How about the previous management at Los Abrigados who mismanaged things financially to the point where someone could come in and buy them out? I think if I were laying blame, I'd be laying it at the previous failed managements feet.

There is no way you can blame the sad condition of the unit on DRI. That sad condition is a reflection of the previouse company and their inability to financially manage the resort. Even if Hilton, Marriott, Hyatt or even DVC had taken over this property, they could not have effected changes to the units in just a couple of months. Refurbishments and major repairs can take months of planing and that's only if there's enough money in the reserves to pay for those repairs and/or improvements. 

One of two things is about to happen at this resort. Either MF's will be brought to a point where enough cash is collected to pay for the uprages/repairs or, a special assessment is on the way. Either way you can lay the blame for this at the previous managements feet, not DRI. They are the one who are responsible for the sad condition of the units.


Yukky bedspreads are an easy example: Here's a pic of a DRI standard studio unit with the bed. this is DRI's idea of quality for bed linnens. Is this an example of what you're refering to as yukky? If not, then DRI isn't to blame.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 18, 2010)

*Entitled*



dougp26364 said:


> Let's see, DRI has had the management contract at this resort for what, two months now, so it's all their fault? How about the previous management at Los Abrigados who mismanaged things financially to the point where someone could come in and buy them out? I think if I were laying blame, I'd be laying it at the previous failed managements feet.
> 
> There is no way you can blame the sad condition of the unit on DRI. That sad condition is a reflection of the previouse company and their inability to financially manage the resort. Even if Hilton, Marriott, Hyatt or even DVC had taken over this property, they could not have effected changes to the units in just a couple of months. Refurbishments and major repairs can take months of planing and that's only if there's enough money in the reserves to pay for those repairs and/or improvements.
> 
> ...



Wow did you get up on the wrong side!Are you a salesman?  In four previous times we had stayed here there were freebies that no longer exist or have been reduced.  For example:  Spa classes have been greatly reduced; no vendor presentations -- you HAVE to visit a Diamond salesman to get your parking pass and then they bug you for a sales presentation; no discounts on the restaurants onsite.

BTW, the handle fell off the bathtub first time we used it -- doesn't someone check the units? Maintenance said a screw was missing.  The toilet leaks until you go into it and release something --doesn't someone check this?  A screen was hanging half off our bedroom window.  I could go on....

I don't care if Diamond just bought it -- IMHO the unit is in poor condition from previous when we were here before so chill out! :annoyed:


----------



## derb (Oct 18, 2010)

We had a 2 br there last may and everything was fine. But  I agree with Doug, it would take me longer than 2 months to clean my office.  For better or worse, you need a little time.  We all get a bad unit from time to time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Wow did you get up on the wrong side!Are you a salesman?  In four previous times we had stayed here there were freebies that no longer exist or have been reduced.  For example:  Spa classes have been greatly reduced; no vendor presentations -- you HAVE to visit a Diamond salesman to get your parking pass and then they bug you for a sales presentation; no discounts on the restaurants onsite.
> 
> BTW, the handle fell off the bathtub first time we used it -- doesn't someone check the units? Maintenance said a screw was missing.  The toilet leaks until you go into it and release something --doesn't someone check this?  A screen was hanging half off our bedroom window.  I could go on....
> 
> I don't care if Diamond just bought it -- IMHO the unit is in poor condition from previous when we were here before so chill out! :annoyed:



I'm not a salesman. For that matter, if you look at my posts from 3 or 4 years ago, I was pretty hard on DRI for allowing what I felt was ongoing financial mismanagement that allowed the resorts I owned with them to reach a point where a very large SA was necessary. They were collecting so little for the cash reserve there wasn't enough money for necessary maintenance and upgrades.

Maybe it's because I see this to often but, I fail to see how a management company that's had control of any resort for such a short period of time can be blamed for the poor conditions at the resort. It took far longer than a couple of month for the sorry condition of those units to happen. 

I know very few companies so benevolant as to fix things up on their own dime. If the previous management didn't collect enough for routine maintenance, I can pretty much tell you that owners at this resort are going to see a hefty increase in MF's, both for necessary repairs now and to increase cash reserve funding so the future. 

It wouldn't matter who took over the resort. It's going to take time.......and money........to get the resort back up to standards. These things didn't happen overnight and they're not going to be fixed overnight. I understand being upset but, lets at least put the blame where it belongs, on the previous and failed management of the resort.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 18, 2010)

*Is it fair ...*



dougp26364 said:


> I'm not a salesman. For that matter, if you look at my posts from 3 or 4 years ago, I was pretty hard on DRI for allowing what I felt was ongoing financial mismanagement that allowed the resorts I owned with them to reach a point where a very large SA was necessary. They were collecting so little for the cash reserve there wasn't enough money for necessary maintenance and upgrades.
> 
> Maybe it's because I see this to often but, I fail to see how a management company that's had control of any resort for such a short period of time can be blamed for the poor conditions at the resort. It took far longer than a couple of month for the sorry condition of those units to happen.
> 
> ...



Is it really fair to put an owner or exchanger into a unit that has existing broken or dirty items?  This is my beef with them. 

When we stayed at Diamond's Las Vegas units we had similar things: Dishwasher rack was completely broken; refrigerator had huge scratch from bottom to top; cabinet door fell off as we opened it...  IMHO It just seems like they look the other way when it comes to maintenance problems.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess when the owners get their new MF (any day now)-we will see what direction DRI is taking with this resort.  I'm sorry but I have to agree with Doug (even though my husband's name is the same).  You can count on DRI to improve the linens and raise the mf.  It will be interesting to see how this shakes out-LA has been sold out for many years.  With DRI becoming the management company I guess this will be another affiliate resort for them?? It's pretty hard to make demands at an affiliate resort.  I am not sure they need another resort in the Sedona area - and especially LA.  What Las Vegas unit did you stay in, Desert Paradise???


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Is it really fair to put an owner or exchanger into a unit that has existing broken or dirty items?  This is my beef with them.
> 
> When we stayed at Diamond's Las Vegas units we had similar things: Dishwasher rack was completely broken; refrigerator had huge scratch from bottom to top; cabinet door fell off as we opened it...  IMHO It just seems like they look the other way when it comes to maintenance problems.



At existing resorts if you're having the same issue, I support you in your complaints. With what DRI charges owners, there's no excuse. But in this case, DRI hasn't had a chance to make any significant changes. You don't walk in, throw out all the existing employee's and existing protocols. If we were a year or two down the road, then I'd be more inclined to agree with you. 

FWIW, prior to DRI taking over Sunterra, we'd avoid Sunterra managed resorts. Lately We've been staying at the DRI managed resort in Branson, formerly a Sunterra resort, and have been able see the gradual improvements. DRI is begining to bring the quality level of their resorts up to point it validates the MF. 

As to the LV resorts, remember a few posts back I said I had been VERY critical of DRI? That's part of the reason. MF's were reasonable but, there wasn't enough money being put back into the resort. I had been so critical of DRI management that one of the higher ups told me they didn't believe I needed to be an owner with them any more. I offered to sell my units back to them and, before the economic collapse actually had reached an agreement and price to sell them back. But the deal fell through with the collapsing credit markets. 

At this point I can see progress being made, better fiscal management and improvements that are being made. It's a big ship and it's taking more than a couple of months to turn it around. At this point, I've become a satisfied owner again. Quality is improving across the board and, if you read some of the comments over on Timeshareforums, I think you find a few others that agree with this assessment.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 18, 2010)

nightnurse613 said:


> I guess when the owners get their new MF (any day now)-we will see what direction DRI is taking with this resort.  I'm sorry but I have to agree with Doug (even though my husband's name is the same).  You can count on DRI to improve the linens and raise the mf.  It will be interesting to see how this shakes out-LA has been sold out for many years.  With DRI becoming the management company I guess this will be another affiliate resort for them?? It's pretty hard to make demands at an affiliate resort.  I am not sure they need another resort in the Sedona area - and especially LA.  What Las Vegas unit did you stay in, Desert Paradise???




I imagine it will be similar to Polo Towers. Polo Towers was a DRI developed and managed resort but, they weren't part of the Sunterra system. When DRI bought out Sunterra, owners in The Villa's and Suite's were offered the opportunity to join Club Sunterra's Sunoptions program, now called THE Club. I assume DRI will make the same opportunity available to LA owners and, it will be intergrated into THE Club over the next several years. It took a couple of years to begin to see Polo Towers units with good availability in THE Club. It will just depend on how owners at LA take to the new program and DRI's changes.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 20, 2010)

*More ....*



Cathyb said:


> We are here in Sedona for the 5th time, 4 times at Los Abrigados.  Diamond Resorts now has ownership and it is obvious.  No discounts at the onsite restaurants or spa. No free breakfasts to hear the vendors, nothing....
> 
> Our sofa-bed cover had hair on it and is very hard.  We are in the 2 bedroom (900sf) for the first time.  Bigger 'kitchen', two double beds and bathroom extra; living room is larger but master and bath exactly like the one BR. Has small full-size refrigerator, two burner stove, tiny dishwaher, microwave and toaster oven.  More supplies/dishes than the one BR.
> 
> ...



This morning my DH was putting SMALL pieces of orange peels down the garbage disposal when water/garbage came pouring out onto the kitchen tile.  Maintenance did come quick and apparently the plastic piping to the disposal had come off.  I know -- it isn't Diamond's fault :ignore:


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 20, 2010)

*Nightnurse*



nightnurse613 said:


> I guess when the owners get their new MF (any day now)-we will see what direction DRI is taking with this resort.  I'm sorry but I have to agree with Doug (even though my husband's name is the same).  You can count on DRI to improve the linens and raise the mf.  It will be interesting to see how this shakes out-LA has been sold out for many years.  With DRI becoming the management company I guess this will be another affiliate resort for them?? It's pretty hard to make demands at an affiliate resort.  I am not sure they need another resort in the Sedona area - and especially LA.  What Las Vegas unit did you stay in, Desert Paradise???



My mistake -- I checked my 2 yrs ago scrapbook and it was not Diamond it was Wyndham.  Sorry.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> This morning my DH was putting SMALL pieces of orange peels down the garbage disposal when water/garbage came pouring out onto the kitchen tile.  Maintenance did come quick and apparently the plastic piping to the disposal had come off.  I know -- it isn't Diamond's fault :ignore:





Cathyb said:


> My mistake -- I checked my 2 yrs ago scrapbook and it was not Diamond it was Wyndham.  Sorry.



Like I said in the begining, Diamond hasn't even been involved except for the last couple of months.  They haven't had time to have an effect on the resort.........yet.

Now if these problems persist or, if improvements aren't seen in the next year or two, then I'll jump on your bandwagon. But knowing DRI, these problems will begin to be corrected in the next year. You're also bound to see a few anti DRI posts when MF's jump to cover the true costs of maintaining this resort and bringing it up to DRI standards. What you're putting up with now DRI isn't going to tolerate either.

I beleive DRI is in it's third year after buying out bankrupt Sunterra. Initially, Sunterra owners screamed when MF's shot up, in some cases over 10%. Now, a couple of years down the road, there's a thread on timeshareforums about Diamond making a strong effort. Three years down the road we're seeing the improvements those increased MF's were collected to fund. The negative posts are slowing down and positive posts are appearing. This includes myself who was very negative just 3 or 4 years ago. The ship has begun to turn and it seems to be moving in the correct direction for those that want a higher standard. I believe you'll see this happen with the resorts DRI has recently aquired. It's just not going to happen overnight.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 21, 2010)

*Doug - peace pipe *



dougp26364 said:


> Like I said in the begining, Diamond hasn't even been involved except for the last couple of months.  They haven't had time to have an effect on the resort.........yet.
> 
> Now if these problems persist or, if improvements aren't seen in the next year or two, then I'll jump on your bandwagon. But knowing DRI, these problems will begin to be corrected in the next year. You're also bound to see a few anti DRI posts when MF's jump to cover the true costs of maintaining this resort and bringing it up to DRI standards. What you're putting up with now DRI isn't going to tolerate either.
> 
> I beleive DRI is in it's third year after buying out bankrupt Sunterra. Initially, Sunterra owners screamed when MF's shot up, in some cases over 10%. Now, a couple of years down the road, there's a thread on timeshareforums about Diamond making a strong effort. Three years down the road we're seeing the improvements those increased MF's were collected to fund. The negative posts are slowing down and positive posts are appearing. This includes myself who was very negative just 3 or 4 years ago. The ship has begun to turn and it seems to be moving in the correct direction for those that want a higher standard. I believe you'll see this happen with the resorts DRI has recently aquired. It's just not going to happen overnight.



Doug:  We did the Diamond sales promo today in Sedona Summit and I must admit they have beautiful units!  We also liked the salesman Chad and he was very easy to understand DRI's system (alot like Worldmark's).  Everyone was professional right down to the 'closer'.  We didn't buy, of course, but came away with a totally different impression of Diamond in new units.

FYI, we were offered 10,000 points for about $30,000 and if they took back our Kauai Christmas 2 BR week we would have paid about $12,000 less. Ciao!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Doug:  We did the Diamond sales promo today in Sedona Summit and I must admit they have beautiful units!  We also liked the salesman Chad and he was very easy to understand DRI's system (alot like Worldmark's).  Everyone was professional right down to the 'closer'.  We didn't buy, of course, but came away with a totally different impression of Diamond in new units.
> 
> FYI, we were offered 10,000 points for about $30,000 and if they took back our Kauai Christmas 2 BR week we would have paid about $12,000 less. Ciao!



All I can say about the price per point is wow. We own two units at Polo Towers worth 26,500 points. In todays developer dollars, that's a $79,500 purchase.


----------

